# My old 1991 Chevrolet Truck Chenneye 1500 W/T 4X4



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

1991 Chevrolet Truck, Chenneye, 1500 W/T, 4X4, V-6 4.3 Liter, half ton. 
retired it after 300,000 miles due to rust holes in floor & hole over the mounts goes on truck frame.
http://www.plowsite.com/album.php?albumid=1086


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

*This what replaced the 1991 Chevy Chenneye 1500 4 X 4. V 6 . 4.3 liter.*

2004 Chevrolet Truck Silverado 2500HD 4WD 6.0L SFI 8cyl Ext. Cab. 54,000 miles when I got it.


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

Good looking truck Tom.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

Rusty Silence;1386376 said:


> Good looking truck Tom.


Thank You. Whats yours?


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

Right now I have a 96 Chevy 3500 SRW with an 8' Meyer Poly. I may look for something with more legroom in the near future though as I'm 6'5".


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

thats almost to nice of a truck to plow with...compared to what you uesed to plow with. looks nice. you'll love plowing agian


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I can relate. This will be last year for my '89 K1500. Left rear shock mount rusted off. Frame getting too thin back there. Body rusting. 20 years of nature takes it toll on a vehicle. Moving my plow to a '03 Dmax Crew cab I bought a few years back as my good truck. Good memories in the '89.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

Pictures off floor old 1991


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

what old 1991 looked with 7.5 or 8.0 plow.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

TomsSnowPlowING;1386903 said:


> what old 1991 looked with 7.5 or 8.0 plow.


Sucks for my landlord I plowed for him just for rent payment. Now has to pay some1. 2007 was last season it plowed.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

My floor has no rust but many other parts of the body do. The frame is why I am calling it quits on mine. You must have found a secret of how to post the same pictures in more than 1 thread. I've never been able to do that. Are those tires on the '04 285's?


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

I renamed the pictures & moved to different folder. Tires on 2004 are 265. door tag called for 245. It came that way.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Good to know. Same tire deal on my '03, purchased used with 265's. OEM spec is 245's (looks stupid/tiny). Your aggressive tread makes them look bigger. Nice looking truck.


----------



## bizzo15 (Oct 22, 2008)

Man all that '91 needed was a cab swap and you could've put another 100k on her ;-) I have a '91 silverado that I just put a 7.5' unimount on. She's rusty but not quite like that. Rear of the frame was pretty bad so we pulled the box off and grinded her down and coated the frame with chassis saver. I'm hoping to get a few more years out of her


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

bizzo15;1391623 said:


> Man all that '91 needed was a cab swap and you could've put another 100k on her ;-) I have a '91 silverado that I just put a 7.5' unimount on. She's rusty but not quite like that. Rear of the frame was pretty bad so we pulled the box off and grinded her down and coated the frame with chassis saver. I'm hoping to get a few more years out of her


The bed, bed wheel wells, & the tail gate was also rusted out.
I notice when I was taking off Mount Classic Mounting Carton The frame was starting to rust out also.

Engine is in very good shape only has 75,000 on it. Tranny Okay still works good. Fuel tank was new then 3 months state Inspection time.


----------

